
Charity Majors – Hiring a Tech Ops Team (video and transcript) - ajdecon
http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/2015-02-24-charity-majors
======
cdvonstinkpot
Where 'Charity Majors' is the person talking on the subject. Not a post
addressed to charity workers with a degree in the field.

